# 3month 8,000km trip around rural Australia



## saren (May 16, 2012)

Hi again, i am coming to Australia on a 3 month 8,000km circular hitchhiking/ trip of Western Australia, Northern Territory, and South Australia, departing Perth, to Broome, to Darwin, to Alice, to Port Augusta, and back to Perth, all in 3 months. 

My question is how doable is my trip? I have a sleeping bag, and i intend to couchsurf along the way, since i have time, i will also make many stopovers, and not only in the major cities, but in between as well.

I am especially looking forward to nature, west coast, desert, wildflowers, and ocean road. I also want to eat bushfood if possible. How doable is that?


----------

